# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Matalista vuoroista ja HKL:n vuoroparijärjestelmästä

## Puolimatala

Hei,

Syksyllä 1998 HKL-bussiliikenteellä oli käytössään jo 17 kappaletta matalia teli- ja nivelbusseja. Aikataulukirjasta saa kuvan vaunujen suhteellisen matalasta käyttöasteesta. Matalat vaunut olivat sijoitettu nivellinjoille seuraavanlaisesti (kokopäivä + ruuhka):

18 / 2 + 0
20 / 1 + 1, viikonloppuisin 2 + 0
42 / 1 + 1, viikonloppuisin 2 + 0
64 / 2 + 0
65A / 2 + 0

Hypoteesini on, että Erottajan linjoilla 20 ja 42 on ollut oma selkeä kokopäivä+ruuhka vuoroparinsa. Jäljelle jää linjojen 18, 64 ja 65A kuusi kokopäivävuoroa, joille ei ainakaan aikataulussa näyttäisi olevan merkattuna omia ruuhkavuoropareja, mutta tuskin noinmontaa matalaa on varikollakaan kannattanut tyhjänpanttina seisottaa? Yksi matala jäisi vielä varallekkin. 

Vuotta aikaisemmassa painoksessa, syksyltä 1997, tuolloin käytössä olleet kaikki kuusi matalaa näkyi aikatauluissa:

20 / 2 + 0
42 / 2 + 0
65A / 1 + 1, viikonloppuisin 2 + 0.

----------


## Miska

Muistelisin, että 98-telejä olisi käytetty elokuussa 1998 linjalla 711, jonka omat uudet CityM:t ehtivät liikenteeseen vasta hieman syysliikenteen alkamisen jälkeen. Helsingin sisäinen liikenne oli tuolloin vielä lähes täysin kilpailuttamatonta, joten siellä kaluston käytölle ei ollut niin tarkkoja vaatimuksia. Arvelen, että matalia teliautoja on aluksi haluttu myös kokeilla eri linjoilla, minkä takia kaikkia autoja ei ole nimetty tietyille lähdöille. 98-telit pääsivät myös kesällä ja syksyllä 1999 korvaamaan kilpailutettuun liikenteeseen myöhässä toimitettuja uusia autoja, tällä kertaa Laajasalon Volvo 7000:ia.Samaan aikaan samaan syystä S-linjoilla ajettiin uusilla kaasubusseilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Noista vanhimmista 3-akselisista matalista autoista nivelet 9601 ja 9602 olivat todella epäluotettavia busseja. Varmasti jo niidenkin takia matalia telejä jätettiin varalle vuonna 1998, jolloin 9801 - 9811 olivat jo käytössä. Nivelet 9601 ja 9602 olivat tavallisia linjalla 20, jos ne vain toimivat. Muistaakseni 9602 etenkin oli todella paljon korjaamolla.

98-telejä oli jokunen yksilö Laajasalon liikenteessä vuonna 1999. Ja tosiaan, 98- ja 99-kaasuja sijoitettiin linjoille 64S, 71S ja 77S samaan aikaan Miskan mainitsemasta syystä. Niillä linjoilla saattoi nähdä myös Scania OmniCitynkin.

Tässä kerrotuista asioista on kuvallisia dokumenttejä katseltavissa esimerkiksi tässä, tai tässä, tai tässä tai vaikkapa tässä. Ja vielä nivel linjalla 20 Erottajalla.

----------


## Samppa

> Nivelet 9601 ja 9602 olivat tavallisia linjalla 20, jos ne vain toimivat. Muistaakseni 9602 etenkin oli todella paljon korjaamolla.


Silloin kerrottiin, että noihin tuli enemmän kilometrejä Ruhan ja Kaivokselan välillä kuin linjalla :Smile:

----------

